# quick update!



## arj

I had my boys this morning! 35+1 1st baby cephalic 6lb4 Weston Bruce, and then Bentley Keenan followed feet first and weighs 6lb7! Both in nicu for feeding and breathing",can't wait to hold them and have them out! Could be up to two weeks. Will do birth stout when I get home


----------



## DippyTink

Oh wow ! Congratulations to you all ! I'm sure both boys will be fine and well soon. Both my boys ended up in SCBU for a few days and they were fine. 
Try and get some rest. Fingers crossed it won't be long before you get to cuddle your boys - it'll be all the more special when you do x x x


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Congrats!! So sorry they're in the NICU - hope they do well and come home soon. Recover soon mama!!


----------



## kcoennen

Congrats again! I can't wait to hear all about it! How long are they keeping you in the hospital?


----------



## katrus78

Omg, congrats! Tell us the whole story when you can! And pictures!


----------



## zephyr

Congrats!! How exciting :D and awesome weights well done!!


----------



## seaweed eater

Ooohh, congrats! I've been waiting to see whether you were going to give birth in the next couple days. Well done, hope they can come home soon! :happydance:


----------



## Bon18

Omg Arj! Huge Congrats! Hopefully both boys only have to be in nicu for a little bit... Hope you're doing well :flower:


----------



## Debbie82

Big congrats!

Hope their stay in nicu is short and you're holding them soon xx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Congratulations. I hope their stay on nicu is short and you are all home soon. 

Take care and can't wait to hear all about it and see pictures. x


----------



## lizziedripping

Goodness, we're on hols at the moment so haven't been on here for a few days, I log on this morning to read this shock news. Wow arj, you had them!!! Your period aches over the past two weeks did mean something lol. 

Loads of congratulations honey, the boys sound gorgeous and healthy, they may even be out before two weeks is up. Take care, and so so pleased you got your 'easy' labour at last! Xxx


----------



## tweety pie

Huge congrats Arj both are fantastic weights. They will soon be home with you once they have mastered sucking.


----------



## CaliGirl35

WOW!!! I knew it! :happydance: Congrats Arj!!! I hope their stay in the nicu is short and you and the boys are able to come home soon! Amazing weights for being 35+1!! Good job~ :hugs:
can't wait to hear the whole story and see some pics


----------



## fidgets mammy

Wow!!!!! Congrats hun!!! 

But im so jealous!!!! 

Cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## 1948LC

Congratulations to you all - now the fun really starts, lol!!

Great weights too - well done. xx


----------



## jogami

Congratulations mama!!! I'm so very happy for you :hugs: and like the ladies have said, I hope their stay in hospital is very short! Rest it up, you won't have much time when they're home! Mwah xxx


----------



## mimisha

Congrats dear,wow so jealous when I hear stories like these! Wish them boys a quick stay in the NICU!


----------



## henrysmumkaz

OMFG I had this weird feeling that it would all happen since you DTD and it bloody did!! 

Congratulations!!! They were in a hurry haha awww I am SO happy for you. Hoping so very much that they're out of NICU asap so you can hold them. That must be tough. 

Great weights too, you've done so well. Looking forward to reading your story and seeing the little men x


----------



## LesleyL

Congrats! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## Wind

Congratulations!! Welcome to the world of twin motherhood. You are embarking on an adventure unlike any other. Let the fun, love and excitement begin!!:hugs:


----------



## wondertwins

Congrats!!! And wowzers at those incredible weights!!!


----------



## zee1984

Wow! Huge congratulations! Looking forward to the updates :)
Wishing ur lovely boys a short and uneventful stay in the nicu. 
Congrats again :)


----------



## san fran shan

Congrats! What a surprise when I logged on this morning. Happy to hear the labor and birth were easy. Sorry they have to be in NICU, but they will be out in not time! Looking forward to more updates. Congrats again!


----------



## Bumblebee117

yaaay! congratulations! what great weights for 35+1!! hope their stay in nicu is short and you'll have them with you soon! great date - it's my bday! :)

lots of love and :hug: xx


----------



## arj

Thanks ladies, I am up right now in hospital expressing at 3am,the afterpains are awful!!! Both boys are doing well, they look very similar, the nicu nurse thinks they are identical bit its hard to tell at this stage.


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Huge congrats arj and mr arj! And what fabulous weights!

Looking forward to the birth story 

X


----------



## Mrs Mc

Congratulations arj!!:flower:

Hope u and boys are home soon. Look forward to the full story xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Arj, have you decided right away which name goes to which boy? Beautiful original awesome names, by the way!


----------



## Goody82710

OMG!!! Congrats Arj!! INCREDIBLE weights for 35+1.. great job momma!! So happy for you and your familY!!


----------



## TTCnum2

Arj we had our babies on the same day!!!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

Ttc you too???? Ah now im really jealous!! 

Congrats hun!! How r u?


----------



## kcoennen

OMG congrats TTC!! I am super jealous also!!!!


----------



## lambchops

Aww ARJ!!! thats great news so happy for you and your boys and family! fab weights and hopefully not too long for them in the hospital! cant wait to see them xxx


----------



## fidgets mammy

Kc dont even think about beating me to it too!!!!!! 
Were in this together now-ha ha. 

Ah four gorgeous new boys tho how fab. Not b long til theres 4 gorgeous girls to join them.


----------



## JaniceT

Congratulations!!!!! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## KELLYBD

OMG Arj CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! Wow so that's me not DTD from now on lol :) Really happy for you they are fab weights they will be home in no time. 

Hope you are recovering well hunny, I know it's totally crap being separated from your twinnies but it won't be for long. 

All the best for a fantastic future :) big hugs Kel xxx


----------



## ahbon

congratulations! x


----------



## ~Hope~

Congratulations honey! Hope they can come home real soon.


----------



## kcoennen

fidgets mammy said:


> Kc dont even think about beating me to it too!!!!!!
> Were in this together now-ha ha.
> 
> Ah four gorgeous new boys tho how fab. Not b long til theres 4 gorgeous girls to join them.

LOL Is it a race now? lol I'm pretty sure you'll go before me. I can't believe they both went on the same day! Yup - our four girls will be joining them soon!!


----------



## ems1

Congratulations. Super weights, can't imagine what they would have weighed at 38 weeks!!!! Hope u get them home soon. X


----------



## TTCnum2

ARJ WE WANT PICTURES!!!! I CANT BELIEVE WE WENT ON THE SAME DAY! I WANT TO KNOW YOUR TIMES, WHO BEAT WHO??? LOL

Fidgs, i know ur jealous but trust me, im glad your still preggo, NICU is scary place, every day inside is 2 less in the NICU! thats what they say anyway! good luck and I cant wait to see your girls!!!


----------



## whiskey

:flower:Congratulations ARJ!!!:flower:
Beautiful names and amazing weights!
Hope you and the boys are doing well


----------



## Shezza84uk

Congratulations! Great weight, I hope their stay in nicu will be short and you get cuddles with them soon x


----------



## Deethehippy

Huge congratulations! :happydance: 

I had a feeling you wouldn't go much longer from reading the discomfort you were in, are you more comfortable now without the huge bump? Hope the afterpains go soon :flower:

The boys will be out of nicu before you know it and back home - fab weights 

Can't wait to see pics :flower:


----------



## scottishchick

Congratulations :) hope you have your boys home with you soon :kiss:


----------



## Mea

Congratulations arj, can't wait to see pics of you little ones. Xx:flower:


----------



## Lisa84

Congratulations sweetie :) Hope you can bring your boys home soon xxx


----------



## AmesLouise

Congratulations!!! I have been following your posts and had to check in over here....so excited for you!!!! :)


----------



## Arisa

OMG Arj Congrats, did your waters break or were you induced? please please write us a birth story as soon as you and your wee miracles are well enough 
https://www.dazzlejunction.com/greetings/baby-mommy/tiny-blessings-dj.jpg


----------



## arj

Thanks ladies :) ill put photos on when I get home, I'm living at hospital till boys are well enough to come home, which will hopefully be soon! They are both off cpap and glucose and are out of incubators, but have feeding tubes in noses. I'm expressing 3 hourly an once in the night. Just need both boys to stop being so sleepy and starting feeding from the breast and not need the feeding tubes. They both suck but not for long and fall asleep too fast! Just a time thing... will do birth story and photos when I'm home. By then there may be some girl sets ( looking at u kc and fidgetsmammy)!!


----------



## menb

Congrats, Arj!!!

Great weights and beautiful names!


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Thanks for the update, great to hear the boys are doing well. I hope they improve with their feeding so you can all get home. X


----------



## TTCnum2

Our boys seem to be doing the same, just down to the feeding issues, being too tired to really nurse yet so getting it through the tube. I cant believe we had our boys the same day! I can't wait to see pictures of yours and read your birth story! I am also living in the hospital with boys and waiting to go home before I put my birth story together. Good luck! I hope they progress quickly, so far mine are! :o


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Belated, but congrats, arj!!!


----------



## busymum5

Congratulations Arj, great job cooking those bubs in there! Great weights for 35 wks. Hope all improves with the feeding so you can have them home soon. Well done!
Love the names too x


----------



## beanhunter

Wow congratulations! Can't believe what good weights they were. My singleton girlie was only 6lbs 7oz at 38+6. Hope you get cuddles soon.


----------



## Kasal

aw wow congrats arj i cant believe youve had them fantastic weights!!! 
im 35+1 today though... :| haha scary thought!!!! xxxx look after yourself


----------



## ClairHawkins

Congratulations!!!!! well done great weights and glad all is well, I had mine too on july 14th! mine are in nicu too for the next 3 months but we are hopfull they will be ok x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## kcoennen

Clair you had your babies too???? How did I miss this??!!! How are they doing? How are YOU doing? How much did they weigh?


----------

